# question regarding high elves asf



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hi just a quick question , in the newest high elve book I understand high elves always have asf , but does this mean things like sword masters and white lions strike at int order for having asf and asl from great weapon, or do they ignore weapon restrictions.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

ASL and ASF cancel, so they strike at Initiative order.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> ASL and ASF cancel, so they strike at Initiative order.


 
awww ok was it in the old high elf book where their rule to asf ignored the weapons asl


----------

